# Diamond G DG-5



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Ive been looking around at the timing modules and cant seem to find where anyone says they really work on the newer efi models. I just put a HMF Optimizer on so would I really notice that big of a difference with one of these. Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

They work on all prairie 650/700 brute 650/750

it more noticeable on some bikes more so than others.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have read that if you have an ignition that advances timing this is not recommended. Not sure if your optimizer does or not. Might want to check.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Im pretty sure the optimizer does not, just adjusts the fuel/air ratio.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it will work on the EFI. Will you notice it...probable not. I had one ( HL module) on mine before i got the VDI. I could tell it was there but barley.Now Steve has it. I remember him saying about the same thing about it.Seams they make a bigger difference on the carbed bikes. The EFI bikes pull pretty good out of the hole in stock form...or at least mine did.

If you are set on getting one i have a small write up about how to install it with pics if you need it.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I would like the write up Metal Man. On my 2010 it doesnt seem to wheelie as easily as my buddies 06 750. I think they mounted the CPU differently on it to, it is toward the right side of the bike and it looks like its going to be a pain in the butt to splice into the wires, theres only about 2'' of wire showing before it is wrapped up and drops down through the frame. Hope I dont mess anything up!!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Do you have at least 250-300 miles on the bike yet?


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

only about 200?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Here you go. http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=741

I posted pics on the second page of how to wire the HL module. There is some good info in this post about how the modules work so i would read it if you have the time.

Also i used the HL module. I think the DG 5 has and extra wire. It hooks to the speed sensor wire that i left loose.( The three wire modules do not hook back to the speed sensor.They by pass it all together) It basically gives you the option to run it in stock mod with the flip of a switch if you want to.

If you have any question just ask.

If you cant find a DG5 there are several other modules out there that do the same thing. You just have to be sure its the solder in type. NOT the plug and play kind. they will not work.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Metal Man, I have already ordered it so should be here in couple days, it is the solder type. I liked the idea of a switch, I get into alot of steep technical stuff and dont want to accidentally give it a little to much juice!!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I was just gonna throw it out there.... My bike became a whole nother animal after about 300 something miles, wheelies were a good way to know. IMO nothing finished breaking in until at least 250m, but thats just what i have found over time.


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope thats the case, I was a little dissapointed when I tried to ride my first wheelie on the bike. Mine will most definately not ride one as easily as Metal Mans did in that video. I have to rock back and give her a hefty pull. My first thought was they changed something on the new ones but they didnt. Im hoping this will give it a quick fix!!


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Hope so!!! When mine was new it hardly wheelied, Couple hundred later had to give her a nice pull to get it up(still pretty easy), after some real good miles I can't keep the **** thing down! With 29.5s and Red Sec. Hope it works out for ya, these bikes are way wheelie happy, just don't ride em to far


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The DG 5 was a huge differences on mine but I have a 07. Then I put the Offset Key in and it did good too. Hear is a link to DG

http://www.diamondgracing.com/page/page/3692038.htm


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I had one on my 05 and it made a nice difference but my 08 I couldn't tell if it was on or off


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

would one make a difference if you had a dyna cdi?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

no use in getting one if you already have the dyna


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup the Dyna takes the lag out so no need for the module


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

you could put a offset key in but not the dg one its 5* or 6* i think. you'd want a 2* one


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Who makes a 2 degree key?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I think DG makes it to or they use to


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

From what ive read everyone seems to use the *6 key, for what little power you get from it, im not sure I would like to tear into my bike just for that!


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

I havent heard much on the increases they give you.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its basically like a cheap dyna if used with moose module the it will be just like a dyna but you will still have all the overrides will still be there and it won't pull as hard on top end but the bottom end will be almost the same


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

This is from a thread from some time ago. I was wrong about 2* key its a 4* and the DG key is 6* not 5*. just correcting myself my bad.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=215&highlight=stogi&page=2

cigaro (also known as stogi) on pg 2 post 35

Yes. It puts your peak advance at 34*(35* is as fair as you can go without hurting performance). The main difference is with the 6* key/ module combo is it puts the initial advance at 11* . 

See the stock initial advance is 3*. The advance is kept low by the low speed retard built into the stock cdi. The retard holds it there till you reach 5mph. After that it goes to 5* then climbs to 28*. The stock cdi then drops the advance down to around 24* until it hits the rev limiter. 

The module takes away the lowspeed retard so it starts out at 5* advance but the rest of the advance mapping is the same as stock.

With the 6* key/ module combo it starts out at 11* advance , goes to a peak advance of 34* and drops to around 30* at the limiter.

The Dyna starts out at 5* but rises rapidly to 31*, but, holds it at 31* till it hits the limiter. With the 4* key / Dyna combo it would start out at 9* and peak at 35* and hold it to the limiter. 

I have rode other brutes with just the Dyna and I would say the 6* key/ module combo pulls much harder at the bottom end but it fades more on the topend because of the topend detune built into the stock cdi.
I like the combo better for the riding I do. I need most of my power in the lower 2/3 of the powerband .


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hear is a link for the key's 4* & 6*
http://www.700v.com/purchasekey.htm


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey yall seen them $30 power mod on ebay what the heck anyone tryed one of them


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

havent heard of any one trying it but i highly doubt they work but maybe im wrong


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

what is it?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Here i know its not for a Kawi but im just wondering what the heck
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GENE...405359QQptZMotorsQ5fATVQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!! Just installed the DG-5 today and man did my brute really wake up on the low end. Power wheelie's like a mad man now, cant keep the tires on the ground. Pretty good mod for $100.00 in my opinion but is a little bit of a pain soldering the wires in such close quarters!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Funny how that works. Its like the factor timing retard only works on some bikes. Don't think mine ever had it....


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Yeah I saw the video of yours when you first got it, mine wouldnt ride a wheelie like that if I strapped 200 pounds to the back of it, but it sure will now!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Funny how that works. Its like the factor timing retard only works on some bikes. Don't think mine ever had it....


It didn't make a bit of difference on mine either


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe its an 08 thing. They did change things. After all 08 was the first FI bikes. How do the 09 do with it?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

How come the plug and play ain't as good as the soldering kind? I have a 09


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its not that its not as good just won't work for the efi because of the difference in plugs on the CDI between the efi and carbs


----------

